# Help! two lights are on engine won’t start



## lindsey pollaccia (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi. I can’t get through to service. These two lights are on according to manual, engine oil pressure warning indicator light & electrical charge warning indicator. I used it this morning for very first time to plow my driveway, I do live at 7500 feet elevation. I parked it and turned it off. I didn’t realize they didn’t turn the heater off so I went to turn it back on and these two lights came on. The Chi has been out of the ignition for over three hours and they are still on. I have gone through the manual 15 different ways made sure everything is put into neutral hydraulic lift switch is in place and still nothing. When you turn the key it doesn’t click like it doesn’t make any noise it does nothing. If anyone has any suggestions while I wait on service to call which I believe wont be till next week due to the holiday please give me some advice! I will try anything at this point. Do you only thing I am confused on is the lever sitting under my seat where should not be all the way to the right all the way to the left there are four options I love y do you only thing I am confused on is the lever sitting under my seat where it should be, all the way to the right or all the way to the left there are four options? TIA & Happy New Year!


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you take pictures of the lever under the seat you was talking about. And take picture of the dash and all foot pedals in one shot.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking you may have your panties in a bunch and you need to relax a little. The lights most likely come on when the key is turned on, and go out when the tractor is started! Make sure the tractor is in neutral, you are sitting in the seat and the pTo is disengaged. Make sure the brake is locked on, or step on it and push it to the bottom so the switch will activate. All the safety switches need to be doing their job before the tractor will start. Not sure about the heater business, but if it doesn't shut off with the key switch, then there must be an on / off switch to operate the heater. You may have to put the key back in and turn the tractor off. Can't see how you got the key out with the power still on in the tractor??? You may have to disconnect the battery and let everything power down, hook the battery back up and begin your starting procedure from the beginning. Happy New Year and read the manual as to where the "Lever" is supposed to be, under your seat!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will have to disconnect the battery, otherwise the draw will eventually flatten the battery, by disconnecting for a minute or so, it may even reset the system, I would even try inserting the ignition key and jiggle this to start position and back to stop a few times.

What model tractor do you own, it is hard to advise with an unknown model, with the model of the tractor, us blokes can do a search on the internet to find info that may help you.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

_The battery is down as that is why it will not start as the heater was left on and drained the battery either jump start it or get the battery recharged. The two lights that are on is the battery showing it is the problem and the glow plug light. again jump start it or recharge and then it will start by the way find the switch that turns off the heater ._


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

parapower said:


> The two lights that are on is the battery showing it is the problem and the glow plug light.


the battery light is the battery indicator when the ignition is switched on and the other light also lights up when the ignition is switched on and this light is the oil pressure light and not the glow plug indicator light.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

The oil pressure light is directly below the glow plug light I have a Kubota her battery is down because she left the heater on and it ran the battery down


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This first web address is what a glow plug symbol usually looks like, if this is not used then an amber light is used and could even be red.
https://dashboardsymbols.com/2011/08/glow-plug-indicator-symbol/
Now if you care to open this web address, you will see the oil pressure icon on this dash the same as on the Lady's dash, this is a universal oil pressure symbol and not a glow plug symbol.
https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/cub-cadet-tractors/159853-whats-icon-dash.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

lindsey pollaccia said:


> Hi. I can’t get through to service. These two lights are on according to manual, *engine oil pressure warning indicator light* & *electrical charge warning indicator*.


Not only has the Owner looked up the meaning of the indicator lights, he has spelled it out in his posting. The glow plug indicator light looks like this....








NOT THIS


----------

